# Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND Lago Metallic LY6Z Q6



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND Lago Metallic LY6Z Q6.
Searched Google and the Vortex, but did not find much.








Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Oceanic Blue Metallic, LY6V, L7


















Lago Metallic LY6Z, Q6


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Mtl-Marc)*

No problem!
I know of the owners of those two exact cars!
So, stand by..I'll be putting up some more shots in a bit.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Sepp)*

Found some of these, for starters...
An '84 if I recall correctly.



















_Modified by Sepp at 2:27 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Sepp)*

The original series of the Lago car...
Lovely colour.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Sepp)*

...more Lago goodness.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Sepp)*

Thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am basically looking for a color to paint my 1981 Scirocco. I'd like to keep the color a VAG color.
Both are awesome. I might prefer the Oceanic Blue Metallic. 









Another color I like is Arctic Blue Metallic, but I find it too silverish. ^^^^
Anyhoo, keep them coming.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:34 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Mtl-Marc)*

No problem, a rocco would look great either way you go, given the choices.
I have a bunch of piccies of an Oceanic car in the que, so more is coming.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Mtl-Marc)*

And finally, here's a bunch of shots of the Oceanic blue car.
Damn, that looks good.



















































_Modified by Sepp at 7:41 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: Looking for pictures of UrQuattro in Oceanic Blue Metallic LY6V L7 AND La ... (Sepp)*

My old CQ was nautic blue... Awesome color that looks anything between gray and purple depending on light.. I loved that color!!
Pretty much the natural shade:








Turns kinda purple in direct sunlight:








Or grayish in overcast weather:


----------

